# Avast, Avira, or AVG???



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

Which would you recommend - running Windows 10 on Asus laptop. I tried Avast but it downloaded an additional program that was not obvious at the download site, and I really resent that. So I uninstalled it. Now waiting to hear what you experts say. I trust your judgement. THANKS!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If you download Avast from the main company site it won't download anything "extra". That goes for any application you download. Using a site like softpedia or download.com you just never know where you're going to get.

I use Avast and Avira (not on the same machine). I like both. With Avast I turn off most of the optional functions and just use the basic anti-virus.

It's also a good idea to get Malwarebytes (only from the official page) as a secondary scanning tool.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Most folks I know are happy with Windows Defender as supplied with your OS.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I also recommend Windows Defender, built into Windows 10!


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I have Malwarebytes and thought it was taking care of viruses too - but a friend suggested Avast. In my research on the best free programs, it seemed like Avira was right there with Avast. THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Avast and AVG are now the same company, or soon will be.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Confounded Also said:


> Avast and AVG are now the same company, or soon will be.


Yes, Avast is buying off AVG, that much is clear as far as ownership goes. What the plan is for AVG as a security product is left to be seen and in my opinion, AVG could do with some optimization in its cleanup mechanism and detection engine.



> I have Malwarebytes and thought it was taking care of viruses too


Malwarebytes is not a replacement for antivirus protection. Is is meant to compliment your av solution, to offer that additional layer of protection in case malware gets passed your av protection (there is not a single security product or combination that will give you 100% protection at any given time). It is built to run alongside your av protection without conflict, so there's no harm in keeping it while running an av solution. Windows Defender and Malwarebytes are a good combination, even though Windows Defender sees dust when pitched against Avast, AVG and other free antivirus products. You are less likely to encounter compatibility issues with Windows Defender since it's built around Windows (8.1/10), compared to third-party alternatives, plus it's very convenient that it's already integrated into Windows, so you don't have to do anything else except get online to have its definitions database updated; pretty much like every other AV solution.

Take a look at test scores and form your own opinion https://www.av-test.org/en/antivirus/home-windows/. There are several to choose from, but choose wisely. I've seen people refuse to run Avast and go for Smadav :nonono: just because Avast is "too common" only to come back later infected to the core asking the same question: which is the best av? :facepalm:

The most notable free AV solutions are: BitDefender, Panda, Avast, Avira and AVG. BitDefender's free offering is very minimalistic as far as usability goes, so it may not offer much control in what it's doing and how it's doing it. I hate it for that even though it has a top rated AV engine.

As it's been said already, always download software from its author's official website and nowhere else. Software-hosting sites like cnet sometimes push their own "secure" web (stub) installer which is just a downloader that often pushes sponsored products which, if you're not keen, will end up installed on your system.


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks so much for the info on AV products and the test site link you included. Call it "woman's intuition" but I'm leaning toward Avira - although all comments on this site have been super helpful. You guys are so informative and you do it in a way a normal person can understand.  That's why I love this site!!

One comment on Windows Defender......from another TOPIC post in this forum I wrote about my laptop being dropped from the interent frequently and that never happened until I upgraded to Windows 10. A reply sent regarding that problem indicated the person that had the same problem - shut off Windows Defender and Cortana and hasn't had problems since. I'm currently in that situation and still testing if it makes a difference. Maybe Windows Defender installed in with a "clean" OS install isn't a problem. For what it's worth.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I have experience with Defender both as an OS update and a clean OS install. There's no problem in either situation. Problems are from other causes. Malwarebytes, although not an AV program is an essential to all users and some would recommend going to the paid version for defensive protection.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

flydonna said:


> I'm leaning toward Avira


Avira will do just fine. Get it from https://www.avira.com/en/download/product/avira-free-antivirus, but before you run it, you may wanna cleanup after removing Avast. Uninstall Avast as usual, reboot, then run its uninstall utility (cleaner) to remove anything that may have been left behind, then install Avira. Windows Defender will automatically be disabled when another AV solution (Avira) is detected because it's counter-productive to have more than one active AV solution.



> One comment on Windows Defender......from another TOPIC post in this forum I wrote about my laptop being dropped from the interent frequently and that never happened until I upgraded to Windows 10. A reply sent regarding that problem indicated the person that had the same problem - shut off Windows Defender and Cortana and hasn't had problems since. I'm currently in that situation and still testing if it makes a difference. Maybe Windows Defender installed in with a "clean" OS install isn't a problem. For what it's worth.


If you already have an active thread for that problem in the networking forum, then keep following it and a solution will be found. I personally prefer and always recommend a clean install instead of in-place upgrade. It is a lot of work if you have a lot of programs to reinstall and a lot of data to backup and restore, but in the long run it has saved me lots of headaches troubleshooting an elusive problem, which sometimes eventually ends with a clean install anyway.


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the good info. I do have the paid version of MalwareBytes - had it for years. Love it!!! I have downloaded Avira from their site. Would I still need to download the "uninstaller cleanup" program if I have used IObit Uninstaller??? Be happy to use both if necessary.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

flydonna said:


> Would I still need to download the "uninstaller cleanup" program if I have used IObit Uninstaller??? Be happy to use both if necessary.


The uninstaller/cleanup utility I linked is made by and for Avast, meant to specifically remove Avast software. IObit uninstaller on the other hand is a third party, general uninstaller utility that may not be as thorough as the Avast cleanup tool. The Avast cleanup tool knows *exactly* what to find and remove while third party utilities can only *try* to do the same. Whenever there is an official removal tool specifically built for particular software, by all means use it instead of general removal tools.

Do you have an active thread discussing the internet connectivity problem you mentioned earlier? I did not find anything under threads started by you. Kindly link the thread so we may follow its progress.


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification on the uninstaller. I will download and run it before I put Avira on my laptop. 

This is the link to my thread about Windows 10
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ws-10-not-very-happy-1144305.html#post7140633

I have reverted to 8.1 at this time because I just didn't have the time it was costing me to sit and wait and try reconnecting etc with the internet connectivity problems.

As Always - Thanks for the help!!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Stancestans said:


> BitDefender's free offering is very minimalistic as far as usability goes, so it may not offer much control in what it's doing and how it's doing it. I hate it for that even though it has a top rated AV engine.


It's actually an older engine than that used in the paid version of BitDefender, making it a poor option.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

satrow said:


> It's actually an older engine than that used in the paid version of BitDefender, making it a poor option.


It would be really kind of you to share the source of that invaluable info. I've been onto BitDefender's case ever since they joined the free av offering bandwagon and I'm frequently testing it out to see if it is a worthy competitor to the leading players in that section.



> I have reverted to 8.1 at this time because I just didn't have the time it was costing me to sit and wait and try reconnecting etc with the internet connectivity problems.
> 
> As Always - Thanks for the help!!


Windows 10 (Pro+) is great, but it's also totally OK to stick to 8.1. It will, after all, be supported until 2023, and by that time you'll most likely have bought new hardware. If you ever get time and change your mind, I strongly recommend a clean install and a fresh start with Windows 10 instead of an in-place upgrade. Personally, almost ALL the times I've chosen an in-place upgrade and opted to keep both data and apps, something always breaks. It's smooth sailing with clean installs though; lot's of happy clients, one being just two days ago.

You're welcome. Cheers :beerchug:


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Source mine, easily checked using DriverView to find the Driver Modified dates, which currently are still dated from April to July of 2013. (Most AVs are updated yearly, usually ~August, which makes BD Free some 2 years overdue an engine refresh): 


```
avc3.sys	00000000`0AE64000	00000000`0AF17000	0x000b3000	2	155	System Driver	Active Virus Control filter driver	3.10.7522.4359	BitDefender	BitDefender AVC	[B]17/04/2013[/B] 13:59:56	10/07/2016 15:52:08	C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avc3.sys	A	avc3	avc3		
avckf.sys	00000000`0B2C8000	00000000`0B35B000	0x00093000	1	159	System Driver	Active Virus Control Kernel Filtering driver	3.10.7522.4359	BitDefender	BitDefender AVC	[B]17/04/2013[/B] 13:59:58	10/07/2016 15:52:08	C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avckf.sys	A	avckf	avckf		
gzflt.sys	00000000`0AF6F000	00000000`0AFA1000	0x00032000	1	157	System Driver	BitDefender Gonzales FileSystem Driver	1.0.0.41	BitDefender LLC	BitDefender Gonzales	[B]22/04/2013[/B] 12:21:00	10/07/2016 15:51:51	C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\gzflt.sys	A	gzflt	gzflt		
trufos.sys	00000000`09A00000	00000000`09A68000	0x00068000	1	158	Dynamic Link Library	Trufos Kernel Module	2.3.656.17030	BitDefender S.R.L.	BitDefender Antivirus	[B]28/05/2013[/B] 11:12:19	10/07/2016 15:51:51	C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\trufos.sys	A	trufos	trufos		
bdfwfpf.sys	00000000`0AF43000	00000000`0AF6F000	0x0002c000	1	156	Network Driver	Bitdefender WFP Filter Driver	8.0.0.8	Bitdefender SRL	Bitdefender Security	[B]02/07/2013[/B] 13:04:11	10/07/2016 15:52:08	C:\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\bdfwfpf.sys	A	bdfwfpf	bdfwfpf
```
DriverView: DriverView: Loaded Windows Drivers List


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

I use Windows Defender which is supplied with Windows 10. In addition, I use MalwareBytes which I highly recommend. MalwareBytes is good at detecting viruses as well.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Windows Defender is reallyu superior to any free Antivirus as it does more than an Antivirus and as suggested coupled with Malwarebytes Pro makes a good safe environment. IMHO Avg is way too much system drag and Avira insists on installing a free search toolbar which makes you more of a target to Malware as toolbars hang out in front of the browser preventing Antivirus protection.


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

*Avira uninstalled - Avast Extras*

I tried to find another thread that I had started regarding Avira and Avast but posts don't seem to be in "date" order and I couldn't find it - Sorry. So my questions are:

I had installed Avira but it was running stuff in the background all the time that really slowed my system down. I couldn't find any settings that seemed to work fixing that issue. So I uninstalled it - even went to the registry and deleted anything with the name "Avira" associated with it. (I know - I should mess with the registry!!) Anyway, I have a banking site that I've used for years and now I get a pop up saying:

_]Avira prevents you from opening a potentially harmful website.
Warning! This site might harm your system. It was blocked for your protection. This website has been identified as a phishing site. Phishing sites trick you into revealing your personal information such as passwords and bank account numbers._

I don't even have Avira installed anymore - and I NEED this site! Why am I getting this message??

Second question - this regarding Avast. I went to the Avast site, wanted to download ONLY antivirus, but I got "SafePlace" and "SafePrice". I hate all this extra stuff. 

What good antivirus can I download that gives me just good AV protection and not a lot of other things? OR - should I just go back to Windows Defender. In the past I heard that wasn't the best but has gotten a lot better. OR - is there a good paid AV that doesn't have lots of extras? Hate to pay when I know there are pretty good free ones out there. 

I'm totally confused!! Thanks for your input and help.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Avira uninstalled - Avast Extras*

Missing thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/avast-avira-or-avg-1144297.html
Avira had to be uninstalled with this: https://www.avira.com/en/support-for-home-knowledgebase-detail/kbid/88 not the usual uninstall method.
You can customize Avast using only the features you want.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Avira uninstalled - Avast Extras*



flydonna said:


> I tried to find another thread that I had started regarding Avira and Avast but posts don't seem to be in "date" order and I couldn't find it - Sorry. So my questions are:
> 
> I had installed Avira but it was running stuff in the background all the time that really slowed my system down. I couldn't find any settings that seemed to work fixing that issue. So I uninstalled it - even went to the registry and deleted anything with the name "Avira" associated with it. (I know - I should mess with the registry!!) Anyway, I have a banking site that I've used for years and now I get a pop up saying:
> 
> ...


The thread in question is here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/avast-avira-or-avg-1144297.html

To locate threads that you participate in/subscribe to, use the *Quick Links* menu at the top and select *Subscribed Threads*. At least that's the search option working for me. I couldn't locate that thread either by clicking *Threads started by you* in your *public profile* > *statistics*. Alternatively, use the *User CP* menu and click on *Subscribed Threads* on the left sidebar to access same list.

You should also be getting all replies to those threads in your email. Those emails contain a link to the thread in question and makes it easier to jump to it.

Kindly keep all posts regarding the antivirus topic in the other (still active) thread.


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Avira uninstalled - Avast Extras*

1. Thank you for giving me the way to find my previous posts.

2. I used the Avira Registry cleaner (which your link sent me to) and I'm still getting the message when I try to go into my banking site. I used Programs & Features for the original uninstall.

3. I cannot find anywhere to customize Avast. I have "Scan" which gives me 6 types of scans I can do (one at a time). I have "Tools" which gives me "Secure VPN" - "Rescue Disk" - "SafeBrowser" (which I thought was replacing my Chrome and I don't want to do that.) It aslo has "Sandbox" and "Firewall" which are only available under a purchased version of Avast. I can also check all my passwords for safety - all in one place. So I don't know what else I can look at to change settings.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

flydonna said:


> I had installed Avira but it was running stuff in the background all the time that really slowed my system down. I couldn't find any settings that seemed to work fixing that issue.


Active AV programs typically run at least one process (service) in the background at all times. I don't understand what you mean by "stuff". In addition to real-time protection, some AV programs run a system scan in the background while the system is idle.

Although Malwarebytes is meant to run alongside (compliment) AV programs without conflict, there are isolated cases such as yours where the combination significantly affects system performance. There is an old thread in Malwarebytes' forum about this effect when used alongside Avira, but this was easily resolved by adding Malwarebytes to Avira's list of exclusions and adding Avira to Malwarebytes' list of exclusions. This is a recommended solution for other combinations of security programs as well, just in case they don't play nice together.



> I uninstalled it - even went to the registry and deleted anything with the name "Avira" associated with it. (I know - I should mess with the registry!!) Anyway, I have a banking site that I've used for years and now I get a pop up saying:
> 
> _]Avira prevents you from opening a potentially harmful website.
> Warning! This site might harm your system. It was blocked for your protection. This website has been identified as a phishing site. Phishing sites trick you into revealing your personal information such as passwords and bank account numbers._
> ...


The uninstallation obviously didn't complete successfully. How did you perform the uninstallation? Did you use Avira's inbuilt uninstaller (Control Panel > Programs and Features > Uninstall a program) or did you use some other utility? There are manual uninstallation instructions provided here Instructions for manual uninstallation. Follow them precisely.



> Second question - this regarding Avast. I went to the Avast site, wanted to download ONLY antivirus, but I got "SafePlace" and "SafePrice". I hate all this extra stuff.
> 
> What good antivirus can I download that gives me just good AV protection and not a lot of other things? OR - should I just go back to Windows Defender. In the past I heard that wasn't the best but has gotten a lot better. OR - is there a good paid AV that doesn't have lots of extras? Hate to pay when I know there are pretty good free ones out there.
> 
> I'm totally confused!! Thanks for your input and help.


We all hate those extra stuff. Unfortunately, most software programs have optional features that we may not need AT ALL, and it isn't just an issue with free stuff. It is up to you to customize the installation and deselect every extra option you deem unneeded. While installing software, you need to be extra vigilant and NOT just accept every license agreement that show up and clicking Next until the end. That practise will get your system cluttered with unwanted software, browser toolbars, settings, add-ons/extensions etc.

Avast's installer has the option to customize the installation. It will let you deselect those features that you do not want. For basic functionality you only need the *file shield*, *web shield* and *mail shield*. The only other additional feature I would recommend is the Home Network Security option.

As I already said previously, Windows Defender is a very convenient choice because it's already included in Windows 10 and you do not need to do anything else to use it other than connect to the internet to get it updated. It also doesn't come bundled with extra features, software, or unwanted modifications. It seems custom installations are not your thing, so I strongly recommend you stick to Windows Defender and Malwarebytes. Avira's remnants could make Windows think you have a third-party AV hence disable Windows Defender, so make sure you perform those manual uninstallation steps to completely remove Avira and use Defender instead.

If lab test scores (linked earlier) are anything to go by (I don't know what other data to rely on), then Windows Defender simply doesn't come off as superior to me. It's a good thing you have Malwarebytes to compliment it though.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

> 3. I cannot find anywhere to customize Avast. I have "Scan" which gives me 6 types of scans I can do (one at a time). I have "Tools" which gives me "Secure VPN" - "Rescue Disk" - "SafeBrowser" (which I thought was replacing my Chrome and I don't want to do that.) It aslo has "Sandbox" and "Firewall" which are only available under a purchased version of Avast. I can also check all my passwords for safety - all in one place. So I don't know what else I can look at to change settings.


Open Control Panel > Programs (and Features) > Uninstall a program, select Avast then click *Change*. Avast's Setup wizard will open. Click *Modify*, uncheck any option you wanna get rid of and proceed then *reboot* when prompted.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Merging threads.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Windows Defender isn't the best but why do you expect the best for free with no money to pay for support of the product, how can anything free be any good unless there is a large trust behind the development of the program and I can assure you none of these have that. So the only way they can feed their families is to load you up with all kinds of bloatware who pay them to slow you down, and that is how "Free" works mostly!
So the best are probably Nod32, Sophos and Norman oh and Webroot and while they are not free, your computer is free to move protected and unencumbered through the internet!


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

StanceStan - What I meant by "stuff" were things like SafePrice when I'm shopping for an item, or SafeBrowser trying to open when I don't want it. I opened the control panel and "modified" Avast. Didn't know I could do that, so it's something nice to know for the future. I don't recall having options to choose from the installation - that is something always look at. THANKS!!

StanceStan - I used Control Panel/Programs & Features for uninstalling Avira. I have also downloaded and run in SAFE MODE the Avira Registry Cleaner. I'm still getting the pop up that Avira is preventing from opening the site I need. I can make it an exclusion (which I just might do) but that's not the point. I don't even have that program on my system. So I tried running the registry cleaner again (after a reboot into Safe Mode) again, and all of the KEY entries that are listed for deletion say "NOT FOUND" behind them. I know since I can make the banking site an exclusion I can get rid of that pop up (and so far it's the only one I know about), but now it's driving me crazy as to WHY this is happening when it's been uninstalled. If you have any other ideas or can explain this to me, I'd sure appreciate it. BUT - I know you have lots of other people with more pressing problems to solve....so THANKS, but don't waste your time if you are busy with others clients.

Rich-M - I realized paying for something will probably get better protection but I've had things like WebRoot in the past and it blocked EVERYTHING, or was popping up all the time with warnings on sites we've been using safely for years. So I don't think "paying for something" is the answer either.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I agree with you on Webroot but don't use the Internet Security suite from any of them, just the Antivirus is all you need. Those firewalls are like "root canals" and the spam filters are beyond annoying. Even with Nod32, not the Smart Suite just the Antivirus program is all you need.

If I could make a personal suggestion Nod32 Antivirus with Malwarebytes Pro is as good as it gets or just use Emsisoft which is both and you will never look back.
Another suggestion. The only Reg Cleaner I would ever recommend is JV16 Power Tools, but do not clean the registry with it under any circumstances. Just use the first screen which shows you the references in the registry and it will allow you to pull out references to Avira or Avast without "willy nilly" cleaning the registry which could be disastrous to your system. There is a trial version sufficient to do what I suggested.That has never failed me for finding the danglers left by Windows Installer. The other thing you might try is "Autoruns" which will also show you "danglers" as well left by poor uninstalls.


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

I have downloaded and run both JV16 Power Tools and Autoruns. On the Registry Finder - all it found was the entry of when I downloaded the Avira Regsitry Cleaner. I checked for leftovers, startup, etc. I clicked on any option that didn't look like it was going to "clean" anything. I even looked down ALL the columns to see if the name Avira showed up anywhere. The I clicked on the File tab and ran File Finder. It came up with hundreds of entries which I clicked on and said Delete. This got me excited. So I rebooted and tried my banking site again - still get the popup. I also cleaned up all the history, cookies, cache, etc on my laptop. I think I'm going to try to contact Avira and let them know what's happening. Maybe they can tell me how to get rid of it. THANKS to all of you that have tried to help. I do appreciate it and I always learn something - even if it doesn't always solve the problem.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Wow that is stubborn. Have you tried just bringing up the registry and going "Find" on every folder for Avira by chance?


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes - "find" in the registry (Regedit) was the first thing I did (thinking I was so smart). I did try the "exception" and it seems to have worked. I also reported it to Avira. Of course they are looking at it as a false positive - not a weird occurrance with an uninstalled program. I have a couple phone numbers for Avira - maybe I'll try that on Monday (gotta run right now) and will post back anything I might find out. THANKS!!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I used to heavily recommend Avira but their paid version became bloated and their free versions were nothing but base antivirus with all kinds of forced toolbars that actually make the pc so slow and put you at greater risk. They are ruining a good thing frankly.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I personally don't and have never used any Avira product, until now; courtesy of this thread. Installed the latest version and took screenshots of every stage. I was online during the installation process and didn't get offered any other piece of software at any stage of the installation. I did the custom installation of course, to capture every stage of the setup wizard. The installation completed without a glitch and Avira worked without any notable issues, alongside Malwarebytes Premium. I did add Malwarebytes to Avira's real-time protection exclusions list and likewise added Avira to Malwarebytes' malware exclusion list as well.

I must say I was greatly disappointed by Avira Free because it *doesn't offer web and mail protection*. These features are only available in the Pro (paid) version. The free version's idea of internet protection is to "manage" Windows Firewall's settings from Avira's interface. Fortunately, Malwarebytes did fill the malicious website protection void.

Uninstalled Avira and its launcher, which were listed separately in Control Panel > Programs, something I didn't like because I had to uninstall them separately. Anyway, the uninstallation finished without a glitch and a reboot was naturally required, after which Avira was gone from my system and all that remained is an empty folder in Program Files. I was hoping the uninstaller was as bad as this thread portrays it, but to my disappointment it wasn't. It did a pretty good job in removing Avira. Did a registry search and found no entry that linked to an active component (service, driver, exec etc). I ran the Avira registry cleaner linked in the manual uninstallation instructions and it did not find anything except three entries whose access was denied. Despite their existence, they did not cause any malfunctions in web access. After giving myself the appropriate permissions to the said entries, they were deleted by the registry cleaner.

Now, since you did install the free version and it does *not* have web protection, it's impossible that Avira web protection is active on your system, especially after uninstallation and there are no executables or drivers. There is a browser security add-on called Avira Browser Safety (for Firefox and Chrome) that is offered by Avira Launcher and is the alternative to web protection which is missing in the free version. This add-on doesn't need Avira av to be installed for it to work. I suggest you check in your browser's add-on/extension manager to see if said add-on is still active and remove it. That's the only explanation I can think of, for the site being blocked.

Run the Avira registry cleaner* in safe mode* and copy the details of its removal action to a text file. Attach that text file or post its contents in your next reply.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I am surprised that the search Bar and the Safe Bar were not immediately added in stancestans, as I remember in past times it was almost impossible to avoid installing them so I am liking what you are relating. I have not played with this one in a few years so it makes sense they may finally have wised up.
Not sure that email protection is anything more than another system rub myself as once something enters the system you are still protected against its presence and I am not quite sure what you mean by "no web protection" unless that is a typo, but not many Antivirus programs these days actually protect email to my knowledge?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> I am surprised that the search Bar and the Safe Bar were not immediately added in stancestans, as I remember in past times it was almost impossible to avoid installing them so I am liking what you are relating. I have not played with this one in a few years so it makes sense they may finally have wised up.


Yeah, they surely have toned down their toolbar game, not a single one in sight during or after the installation.



> Not sure that email protection is anything more than another system rub myself as once something enters the system you are still protected against its presence


It's true that email protection (POP, IMAP, SMTP and NNTP) scanning may seem redundant since file shield ought to catch infected attachments when they are being written and read to and from disk, but I think it's nice to have a shield dedicated to scanning internet communications going on through those protocols, especially if it's no extra burden to the system in terms of performance.



> and I am not quite sure what you mean by "no web protection" unless that is a typo, but not many Antivirus programs these days actually protect email to my knowledge?


By web protection I mean scanning of internet/web traffic (HTTP, HTTPS, FTP) and terminating such connections whenever access to malicious sites, domains or servers is attempted not only by web browsers, but by other programs as well, such as downloaders. It's true not many AV solutions scan outgoing/incoming email, but web protection is a must for me. I prefer it to using browser-specific add-ons such as the Browser Safety add-on from Avira, especially since they won't work outside the browser for which they are installed. I prefer that access to malicious domains is blocked before infected files are actually downloaded to local disk and hopefully get caught by the file shield. Can't take the risk of an unknown or new infection from a known malicious domain getting in. I'd rather have connections to such domains be terminated all together as a preventive measure. That was no typo. Avira Free has the web and email protection features disabled. They are enabled in the Pro version only. Perhaps I should have specified that web and email protection are *separate* features.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I agree that should be spelled out no question. I use WOT on all my browsers and all client browser as well as Adblock Plus and I do find it highly accurate in spite of the bad press you read about it from time to time.


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

This is unbelievable.....I decided to call Avira tech support - found the number online in several different locations....[Mod EDIT: removed scam 'phone #]. I told them the issue and they insisted they could find a remove it. I asked them to tell me how - rather than do any kind of "remote" fix - not letting them into my computer. That was like asking them to give up their first born. No way - wasn't going to happen. Then they told me that they offer this "super duper" Internet and Computer security for a mere $399.99 for a lifetime license and I would never need to buy or install an other kind of security - ever.....and if I bought a new computer it could be transferred. Oh, and I could add my husband's laptop on this plan for $50....but they'd waive that if I did it while I was talking to them. HA! No way am I touching my husband's computer without his knowledge. I asked why I couldn't just go online and buy this "super duper" security myself. They told me online it was $850 and I was getting a great discount. Every time I asked what the name of it was, I'd be told "Norton....(and then I couldn't understand the rest!) Then came the real hard push for me to buy. They said they were the 3rd party tech support for Comcast, AT&T, Avira, and Norton. I thought that was total B.S. I finally hung up and decided to call a geek friend of mine. When I told him the story, he said "BIG RED FLAG" - no such thing exists. Then, my phone rings and they are calling me back I actually hung up on the twice and they called me back both times)!!! This time the sales push was that they could take care of all our computers, tablets, phones, printers, etc. If I ever had problems with anything - I'd just call them. I asked a few more questions. Since they sounded like they were in India, I asked where they were. The guy said Florida. I asked what the company"s name was - it was Orchid Group. While I had them on the phone, I quickly did a search for Orchid Group. It was in the UK. All this from an innocent phone call to what I thought was a legitimate phone number. Just wanted to pass this on so you guys are aware of it. In the meantime, I took my laptop to my geek friend and he is going to make sure it's clean - no spyware, malware, Trojans, etc. and help me get all of those issues covered with GOOD security - even if I have to pay for it. OK - now you guys get a break from me for a while!!! I'm "computered out". THANKS!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Anything other than Avira.com is of course 3rd party. Users must be careful when "Googling". The deceivers are out there.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

OMG that is an incredible story and thanks so much for that.
I had a client a few months ago who claimed Comcast had charged them $350 to repair their computer from an internet attack and were calling again telling them they had another issue that required more money as a fix.
It took me a while to realize what the real issue was. It seems the pc had the "Google Redirect" Malware on it and she had Googled Comcast phone number because I know quite well Comcast doesn't do such repairs but she kept insisting she had called them! Well she thought she did. It's getting tougher and tougher out there. My wifes's daughter's mom-in-law had just been swindled out of $4000 helping her grandson out with a legal problem that it turns out didn't really exist from a phone call she swore was the child's voice and of course they knew the child's name as well..


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

It is a sad world we live in. I just got my laptop back from a computer guy who deleted 14 programs that had been loaded onto my computer. I've decided it's worth taking it to him about once a year to have him run his "detection" programs. He's really reasonable, very honest, and has been in business for years!! It will be worth my peace of mind and the little $$$$ spent to not go through this again. Thanks to all of you for being a good site for info and answers. One of the sites online that I trust!!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I could not agree more as you have to be so careful these days.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Rich-M said:


> I used to heavily recommend Avira but their paid version became bloated and their free versions were nothing but base antivirus with all kinds of forced toolbars that actually make the pc so slow and put you at greater risk. They are ruining a good thing frankly.


Same here for AdAware, Spybot and a couple of others. They were among the first things I loaded on a new PC. Nevermore.

Seems like I saw something in the a recent Java update too. Or maybe it was Adobe Reader.

Something 'normal' I ran recently added a McAfee product that I didn't expect or care for. Had to remove it via the Control Panel.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Confounded Also said:


> Same here for AdAware, Spybot and a couple of others. They were among the first things I loaded on a new PC. Nevermore.
> 
> Seems like I saw something in the a recent Java update too. Or maybe it was Adobe Reader.
> 
> Something 'normal' I ran recently added a McAfee product that I didn't expect or care for. Had to remove it via the Control Panel.


Must be Adobe Flash Player. The download page here https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ now not only offeres McAfee Security Scan Plus, but also offers True Key™ by Intel Security! Both *optional* offers are checked by default.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Depending on which version of Flash ( 3 total) you download, the "extra" changes based on the browser. Easy enough to uncheck, but be sure to wait a few seconds. The option is the last thing to fill in as the page unfurls.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

There is a little free App called "Unchecky" that eliminates most of those unwanted "nags". I never leave home without it.
https://unchecky.com/


----------

